# Messy Beginnings



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well its been a bit of a rough start in this one! 90G - Reef drilled with 20G sump in a Fresh water use- Fuval 305, Plus a Return pump, 5lb Co2 system and Little fishies Carbon reactor 150 on the go! Sand Playsand(i agree with peoples nightmares after this one and my first finer sand use Not sure how i like it)- Now I have 6500K lighting(however my Current situation starts with The use of Worn out 10,000K lighting and the fight has been going onward! - Fish for over 3 Weeks, and 0 Ammonia - PH 7, Temp 28C... Plants well their alive...Im thinking of pulling out the grass tomorrow and hand washing it *ml.... Sometimes ya just feel like a beginner 1 more time - Horrid but i also should clean the glass


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

and a old photo of a past tank i had i lost to a heater that ended my fish keeping for a long time....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I found pool filter sand to be better than play sand. It hardly needs pre-cleaning.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Some of Charles fish and His Red Lotus BTW - What a bloom when they go


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

agreed tom i'd try pool filter sand...Its not quite as dirty from what ive seen..Im playing with a deeper sand than i'd like too but i'm used to it lol.


----------

